

Fresh thoughts on the Microsoft/Yahoo Merger - rantfoil
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2008/microsoft-yahoo-merger/

======
theoutlander
Paul's famous words: VCs are mistaken to look for the next Microsoft, because
no startup can be the next Microsoft unless some other company is prepared to
bend over at just the right moment and be the next IBM...

So, Microsoft is not ready to be the next IBM :D

